# Carscope - New Sponsor!



## Carscope

Hi everyone, you may have seen us around on the forum; so I thought it was high time to introduce ourselves as a new sponsor for DW!

Many of you will have seen my thread detailing the transformation of my single car garage (-if you haven't, check it out here: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423591)

Through a great deal of trial and error, I amassed a really useful amount of information about just what is good (and what seriously isn't) for all of us fanatics. Along the way, I made a lot of good friends on DW (and beyond) and soon found myself sourcing gear for my fellow enthusiasts as well. If you look hard enough and long enough, there is always good stuff to be found and shared - offering real value and real solutions to the problems we all have to wrangle with in pursuit of perfection… It's got to the point now where I want to put the supply of all this great stuff on a formal footing. And that's where Carscope comes in!

Quality - Simplified

Our mission at CarScope is to simplify the process of buying industrial quality equipment for your home or professional garage. Our 'deep and narrow' approach focuses on providing properly vetted products with a high level of excellent mechanical durabilty and fine detail.

Preservation, not restoration

At CarScope our ethos is on preservation; not restoration. Our focus is creating a complete process for your car. Our extensive research has taken out the guess work and we only provide the highest quality products. So, whether you're washing a Golf or a Lambo we've got you covered.

CarScope aims to be a one-stop a solution for everything car care and garage related. From stainless steel pressure fittings to garage vices! We are still in the early days and are currently offering a slim product line; I'd rather build this slowly - properly testing each product before it goes live on the website - that way you can be rest assured that what you are receiving really is best in class.

So what are we currently offering?

Pressol Sprayers










Easily the best sprayers on the market! Check them out here if you interested: https://carscope.co.uk/shop/ols/categories/bottles-and-sprayers

Pre order are now live with the first batch arriving in 2 - 3 weeks

Stainless steel pressure washer couplings










Whether you are upgrading you current foam cannon or gun we have you covered!

Check out here: https://carscope.co.uk/shop/ols/categories/quick-disconnects

Pressure washer guns and wands

I've been through a TON of pressure washer guns trying to find the best one, and now we have it!










Buy here: https://carscope.co.uk/shop/ols/categories/pressure-washer-guns--wands

A few items are still backordered but we have pre-orders open for everything so if you are interested then please don't hesitate to place an order!

We have a bunch of other great stuff coming soon like pressure washer hoses, tool organization and detailing products!

I couldn't have made CarScope a reality without the forum and I really appreciate everyone's input so far; I plan to continue to be very active on the forum and will reply to any requests you may have!

We are extremely excited to have this launched and can't wait to take you with us on this journey to perfection!


----------



## WHIZZER

welcome along Henri


----------



## RandomlySet

Very nice. Welcome along :wave:


----------



## Shanksy87

My Pressol bottle showed up from Carscope just before the weekend, it really is a very good addition to my collection

I had been using a mix of the tolco sprayers that come with most products and some Kwazar bottles for my bulk products but I feel the switch to Pressol everything will come soon enough


----------



## Carscope

We have stock of most things now guys!

Check it out here: https://carscope.co.uk/


----------



## Ctreanor13

Any idea when the M22 - 3/8 plugs will be in? Kinda putting off my order til then


----------



## Carscope

Ctreanor13 said:


> Any idea when the M22 - 3/8 plugs will be in? Kinda putting off my order til then


Seems to be a bit of a global shortage on a lot of the quick disconnects, we are looking at getting them made in the UK now. Will have a sample of the M22 x 3/8" plug in today, if it's up to snuff I'll bring in a larger batch early next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

